# case modification



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i need help with case modifiying ... this is my case

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=11-182-509&DEPA=1

but its black ... and well it lights up dark blue in front of the case

and i have one dark blue fan inside my case rite now an di hdont kno what color i should make the inside because .. i cant find dark blue fans ..

so if theres a good color tat would match my case plaease let me know ..


----------



## Rx79394 (Mar 18, 2005)

Red, Orange are The best try all the Primary colors :grin:


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

but does it match the black case and the blue lights in front?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well people put blue and red lights together on their christmas tree.... so why not.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hmmm .. if you put it like that then i wouldnt want to do it lol but ill look into it


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well my combo is blue-orange. I love it :wink:


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

tats real nice .. im jealous ... i wish i can make my case like that ..

but hmm ill post a picture of my computer as soon as i can ... porbably by tonight ... so you might help me then ... but can you name some good color combinations .. so i can imagine it with my case

blue orange is nice but theres might be something better for my case


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well problem is that its all about blue, red, green.... hard to find any other color. This really sucks if you ask me and i wish the industry would start to offer a broader spectrum.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

ic wat u mean ... i was thinking .. blue red ... or blue green ... .. im looking more towards blue green .. but not 100% no sure yet ... let me know if anyone has any more suggestions ..


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I think it all comes down to what you do with your color combo. To slap a blue and a green fan in your case and call it a case mod is lame. I mean if you incorporate whatever scheme you use into sleeving, the drive bays, leds and highlight certain components in your case with UV paint or EL wire (or the other 1000 products available out there) it'll all come together and look nice.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

icic .. but man im horrible with imagination .. and creativity .. sigh i guess imma wait lil longer til i mod my case


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Yepp - no point in spending money on a mod when you dont have a concept.


----------

